# deodorize a buck?



## petey (May 1, 2010)

Is there anything we can do to make a buck less stinky? Everyone on the ranch has been gagging when the wind blows. I thought about giving him a bath, but have been afraid he might be like a wet dog and get worse, and its hard to get the smell off of ME!! It never ceases to amaze me that a nice little doe, would find anything attractive about these guys! :/


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry, but I've never found a way to make a buck less smelly. Even if you did give him a bath, he'd just pee on himself again. I just handle the boys as little as possible when they are in rut. There is a soap called Buck Off that I got from Caprine Supply that helps get the odor off my hands.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Even if you descent when you disbud, a buck will still act like a buck, though smell less bucky.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

abt the only thing that helps a bit for a short time is a good bath and then clip him down so not so much hair to gather the urine. Other than that no. Hubby always made me take clothes off outside


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I just copper bolused my bucks on Saturday . . . not a fun thing in the rut! I will time it better next time! Talk about taking your clothes off before entering the house. I may have to burn mine. I thought my wife was going to line me up and spray me down with the hose before letting me in the house! :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

It's funny, the smell has never bothered me and my bucks havenever seemed to be the obsessively rutty type, they have so much to do/eat/explore and the does are on a seperate property, so they don't get real bad. When the girl comes for a date they are more busy mounting and blubbering then stinking themself up, then she's gone and they go back to grazing until the next comes... I have pretty laid back boys I guess?


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

The bigger the pen the less stink they have. When my two bucks had the run of the 15acre pasture there was barely any stink at all , just a smell in the corner of the run in sheds.
Now that they are locked up in the buck pen they are barely tolerable!


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

maybe cuz he was 15 acres away? LOL


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

The bigger then pen means they typically arent hanging around in one spot long enough to really make it rank.


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

I kinda figured that...I just had to laugh because my first thought was how nice it would be to have him stay 15 acres away from my nose! LOL


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I got it. The way to make him less stinky is simple. Geld him. :laughcry


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

LOL! If he wasn't on loan, and had already done his job, i would seriously consider it!


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

How do people ever manage to SHOW bucks? That must be a nightmare! :ick

I was looking at pictures of Nigerian Dwarf bucks, which may be in rut all year, and quite a few of them have rather yellow beards. Not the whole beard -- just the lower parts of it. 

I guess there are some stains that blueing just can't take out. :shrug2

So how DO you manage a show buck? 

Just wondering.

Chris


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin I use my N-Odor soap on them. It takes the rank off and leaves a mellow stink. But I kinda like the stink...no one comes around the west side fence line :biggrin. Hubby don't like it though.
Tam


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Squires said:


> So how DO you manage a show buck?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Chris


The only buck show I ever attended was in May or June, so the bucks were not in rut, so no stench!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I know exactly how to keep a buck from smelling strong.
Let him run with the does. We have always pasture bred and our bucks do not do all that radical tar making all over the back of their legs and spraying beard and face and rubbing it on everything.
If they are allowed to monitor the herd for heat cycles they breed them immediately and do not NEED to expend the energy doing that or make everyone miserable with their stink. 
I know this does not work for everyone but we have cross fencing and several grazing areas and so each buck can be with his group and the younger does can be kept apart. I turn a buck in with my milking does to catch the first July heats for November kids and they never perfume up the way bucks in confinement do. Just a tip- worthless as it may be in most herds!
They do not waste a lot of seminal fluid so they do not require as much selenium boosting either. The major use of selenium in bucks is to make seminal fluid and if they are not isolated and frustrated they will not use near as much 
Lee


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm counting my blessings and holding my breath....our buck has not turned rank yet this season. He's in a pasture with the horses, while in years past he was in his own 1 acre area. Don't know if that makes a difference. Every once in a while I catch a whiff, and the other day he peed all over my hoof stand while I was trimming horse feet, but it really just smelled like pee, not rutty pee...The does are not in on the same fence line this year....maybe that makes a difference?

I did bathe him one year while I had a guy at the house (my landlord at the time) building a barn...it was in August and this buck was really reeking horribly. I tried to de-stink him, to no avail. I even body clipped him and cut off his beard. Nothing helped. The smell came from his whole body and people driving by could smell him and he wasn't even right near the road. 

We're building a small pen next week to put him in once he starts going through the electric fence...then I'm sure he'll be back to the putrid state. Large areas are certainly key though in keeping the smell down. Sometimes I don't mind it, but other times it is unbearable for me.

Good luck! Oh, by the way, if you do give your buck a bath, be aware that you will smell him on yourself through more than just one shower....better get some N-Odor soap from Caprine Beings before you try it!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> .better get some N-Odor soap from Caprine Beings before you try it


Such a good idea!
It works for skunks too!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:blush2 awww thanks guys 

I want our boys stinky...keeps unwanted drunkards out of the goatyards and keeps me in tune to the girls. so far out of the five does born this year I have tracked four of them and their cycles. One is either a silent estrus or she isn't cycling yet (highly doubtful though). So come Oct I will know when who needs bred.


----------

